# Problems with Whirlpool Dryer Hookup! Help!



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

"runs to the left" ?? like a gas grille?...this dryer[all dryers] have right hand thread. this dryer has a 3/8" npt pipe coming out the rear. you need an elbow to adapt from this to your flex line. you need to purchase a new [don't use old flex line]. unit sholud have come with install instructions. go on Whirl web site to download.


----------

